# Either laugh or cry



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Charlie was helping you paint. Plus, he had to get the pretty off from the groomers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is too funny. I havent had any of mine do it that bad but have gotten some paint on them alittle.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, you averted a disaster! I had a self inflicted paint crisis a few months ago when I was mid-makeover. I went to shake up a can of paint that I had recently purchased and the gentleman that mixed my paint must not have put the lid back on tightly 'cause the entire gallon went everywhere when I shook it. Thankfully, we were replacing our flooring...or I'd have needed new ones after this. Ike luckily did NOT try to investigate or things could have become even more interesting.


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

My first GR was actually a mix; golden & black lab(we think). Looked like a giant black golden. Very nosy, great temperament, but not too bright. I spent my entire vacation stripping sanding and painting our living room. The room was blocked off with doors & sheets of plastic, to keep the sanding dust away from the kids & dogs. I'd just finished the last few strokes of paint; decided to relax with a cup of coffee on the porch before I cleaned up. Forgot to close the door to the room. Went outside, sat down; heard a noise coming from the room I JUST SPENT 2 WEEKS WORKING ON; looked in the window, and there stood Blockhead with a wet paint brush in his mouth. By the time I got back into the room, we had streaks of black fur on the freshly painted white walls; fresh drips of white paint on the oak windowsills; white paint on the door. *sigh*


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Not a paint story but when Penny was very little...before I was on GRF...she was in the yard with me while I planted flowers. I had 2 flats of petunias.

I was enjoying the day, planting a long, single row along the edge of the shrub bed. I looked back to admire my work and there were all the little flower plugs all over the front yard. Penny had one in her mouth like Pepe LePew looking totally "Thanks mom, fun toys". She was going along behind me pulling them out as fast as I had planted them.

She did this for about 2 springs. It got to where I had to leave her in the house whenever I planted things!

Oh and...I laughed. How could I not? Dirt all over her little mouth and such a happy look on her face!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Day 1, gave Emma a bath. Let her dry, take her out. She was standing very close to me, she gave me a strange look("I'm about to do something wrong and you can't stop me) and dived in grass, rolling. Poop dripping all over her neck. I took her back inside and washed her again, wearing surgical gloves, then disinfecting the bathroom. Ewww Huge thanks for all owners who take their dogs there and never bother to pick up. I do, but I am the only one. They might think I am stupid or something...

Day 2, I took Emma out again, thinking "she won't dive again", I avoided that area. But she found something dead to roll into. The moment I took her inside for a bath I was thinking I was going to die from the smell. Yet I kept my sense of humor and laughed. What else to do? 

On another occasion she thought she was hunting. I guess. It was a dark summer night, street light was obscured from the trees surrounding us. Lab mix puppy and owner with us. Emma proudly came to me, trying to plant something in my hand. Very very determined to do it. I almost touched that, thinking it was a stick she wanted to me throw. And LUCKILY I SAW. Dead pigeon wing. I go ballistic. Ask her to spit it out. Lab puppy grabbed it. The owner tried to make him spit it out, without success. She touched it, I go eww don't do it, I will give you a bag. See, if they carried poop bags with them, they wouldn't have to worry about touching such stuff  

Yesterday they painted part of the fence from the park we go to. I make a mental note to watch Emma careful on our way out. She plays, runs like mad, etc. Then when the moment came for us to leave, she STOPS right near the fence. Painted BLUE. I checked thoroughly and luckily no blue stain on her. So far she has been PINk from a stupid leather collar she was wearing while swimming in the sea(and the stain wouldn't go away easily, tried almost everything, so grooming for some shows had to disguise that pink stain) , GREEN from grass and once from diving in the only area with algae ...


----------



## Chuck's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

Great stories !!!
Thanks for joining in.
They are great to hear after a long day, good smile makers.

Just to add.
Just gave Charlie a treat after I got home.
It's called the busy bone ultimate.
Saw it and figured it would be nice to give him since I've been running around a lot this weekend.
So after a couple of minutes after his slobber starts to soak it, the flakes from the thing turned into a doughy past like stuff.
AARRGGHHH. It's now ground into the carpet and stuck in his fur.
Oh well, he enjoyed it.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> Well, you averted a disaster! I had a self inflicted paint crisis a few months ago when I was mid-makeover. I went to shake up a can of paint that I had recently purchased and the gentleman that mixed my paint must not have put the lid back on tightly 'cause the entire gallon went everywhere when I shook it. Thankfully, we were replacing our flooring...or I'd have needed new ones after this. Ike luckily did NOT try to investigate or things could have become even more interesting.



This happened before we got Jack, but my husband did that last year with a giant costco sized bottle of vinegarette dressing. The whole bottle was all over him, our kitchen, breakfast area and family room. I don't even understand how it got places it did. I still occasionally find splatters of it when I'm cleaning!


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

We recently painted a room in our house for a niece of ours. We painted it PINK. Abbie must of got tired I guess. She went to lay down, but for some stupid reason she had to lean on the wall to help her down. I expected for her to get paint on Her tail from wagging, but not the whole side of her body. I just let it grow out. I don't k ow why I never took pictures of that.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Bender grabbed a toilet plunger once and did the victory lap around the front street, quite amusing. Till she swapped for a large hammer that was heavy, and proceeded to do the same wild running around thing. Strangely enough, goldens toting hammers are EXACTLY at headlight level for many vehicles, including many she just missed on her romp while we held our breath....

Oh and before I got my own golden, was at a friend's place, she let in her goldies from outside, it was winter. Her youngest came flying up with what I thought was a tennis ball, and proudly spit out a poopsicle into my hands/face....... I didn't explain, just screeched and ran to the bathroom. YUCK!

And I still got a golden after that.

Lana


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

I am going to hunt the pics to this story as soon as Im done typing....

Last week, Thursday to be exact, BF and I went grocery shopping, quick trip because it was late and all the crazies were in the store so we wanted a "Wham Bam Thank You Ma`am" trip. It took us a total of 45 minutes including driving. Well we walked into the house and all we saw was stuffing everywhere and our couch was missing one of the attached back cushions. Needless to say I about had a heart attack. Both dogs got banished to the front porch to sit outside while I cleaned up stuffing. Stayed outside with them while they both pooped and was on poop check for the next couple of days. Um yeah new rule in the house, the couch is NOT allowed to be in front of the window anymore. We figured out that with that specific cushion being the one that the dogs and cats used to look out the windown it became the 'evil monster' when cars drove down the road. I guess the farm guys were bringing equipment over while we were gone and were driving and walking all down the driveway right next to the window and also walking in the yard between the 2 barns that are right outside the window. That just happened to trigger crazy psycho dog mode in both Max and Franklin. While Max may have done the most damage, we knew Franklin had a hand in the mess and the both got grounded and banished to the floor for the rest of the night and all the next day while I had my needle and thread out to do damage control. I do have to give BF kudos because he handled it better than I did, I was on the couch bawling hysterically telling myself that I hate my life and I never want another animal again freaking out HUGE! He said it was no big deal, its a couch it can be fixed and needless to say the couch doesnt look any different with the cushion sewn back on. 

Here are the pics. These are the next day after the stuffing was cleaned up and right before I got ready to sew it back together. It took me about 3 hrs to sew it by hand, I had to keep taking breaks because the fabric was so thick and tough to position it right back on the seam. Fun Fun..But since we rearranged the living room we havent had any couch issues and Max has been learning that he has his own fully empty wall to lay at next to a heater vent and we are getting him a doggie bed for his wall to lay on. We are also saving up for crates, right now we dont have enough money to shell out right away for crates for both dogs, and its not fair to only crate one and leave one out and about. 









This was the way the couch was originally positioned.









The evil monster cushion that needed to die









The black liner already sewn back on









The mangled corner that needed cut and refitted to be sewn back on...That was Franklins handy work, I recognized the shredding chewing that he is known for with stuffed toys.









The whole cushion.










The rearranged living room..I eventually moved the tv in front of the window.









My fixed but unstuffed cushion....Never again do I want to sew any type of cushion ever again.









Freshly stuffed cushion..Good as new!









The reattached back seam. I actually got complimented by BF. He said that if you just look at the cushion and dont look for it to be sewn you cant even tell that its reattached it looks normal. Im not the greatest sewer in the world so it took a lot of time and patience for me to really try and make it look normal and not like a Frankenstein couch. LOL.



That was my big WHAT DID YOU DO moment of my whole entire life. Thankfully it only took till Friday morning for BF and I to be able to laugh about it and it really opened my eyes to the fact that while Bf thinks I drive him crazy he really does love each and every one of our pets and he really has started to bond with Max.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Penny's Mom said:


> Not a paint story but when Penny was very little...before I was on GRF...she was in the yard with me while I planted flowers. I had 2 flats of petunias.
> 
> I was enjoying the day, planting a long, single row along the edge of the shrub bed. I looked back to admire my work and there were all the little flower plugs all over the front yard. Penny had one in her mouth like Pepe LePew looking totally "Thanks mom, fun toys". She was going along behind me pulling them out as fast as I had planted them.
> 
> ...


I think my gardening days ended after we got Brooks because of all his "unplanting" and pruning behaviors. 

And, Goldens aren't the only ones who have to get in and investigate newly painted walls. I left the room for a few minutes to wash out the brushes and pan and came back to see paint laden kitty footprints across the floor. I couldn't figure out how he got paint all over his paws then I noticed that he had evidentally "walked" his paws up the wall (why? I don't have a clue)


----------



## macchelle (Dec 28, 2008)

I recently painted my downstairs, kitchen, dining area, stairwell, and living room. All different shades of peach or burgandy. Mosby, my lovely not so little busybody was forever brushing up against walls leaving black fur in fresh paint and ending up striped or spotted. He kept getting between me and the wall and at one point even sat in a corner where two different colors met. I laughed but did not appreciate black dog hair in my paint. Someone here said he was just trying to be a Golden like Molly.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

silly pups just never want to stay clean. I groomed Teddy at home. We'd always bathe him outside in the summer. Long story short, don't give your doggy a bath and let him stay outside on his own...at ALL if you've mowed your lawn within 3 days before the bath. First thing Teddy did after he was wet was roll around...so needless to say, bath gone to waste. Also not fun..taking your golden to the lake where he gets belly up in dirt after a nice bath lol


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

sort of a paint story - 

we had the living room painted and about 3 days later Faith cut her ear at the park, which i didn't notice until we got in the house and i wondered why her leg was bleeding ... 

i jumped at her to figure out what was wrong and inadvertantly scared the crap out of her - causing zoomies and lots of head shaking - thus splattering blood all over the new paint job and almost everything else in the room.

i now know that it's just not possible to clean up that much blood. i have no idea how people who commit murders are able to. it's been a long while and i still occasionally find blood in an odd place.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

My stepdaughter's dog got excited at having the family around when we were painting the living room and jumped into a bucket of paint. When we yelled, NO!, she got scared and ran to her usual hiding place - the couch. Someone yelled again and she dashed upstairs to the bedroom. There were white footprints EVERYWHERE! WE laughed as we cleaned up the mess, and Michelle ended up bathing Kayley while we finished painting the room.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

geez~ can't judge which of the above tale wins most disasterous or most funny


----------



## KenelmFloyd (Mar 2, 2011)

paula bedard said:


> Well, you averted a disaster! I had a self inflicted paint crisis a few months ago when I was mid-makeover. I went to shake up a can of paint that I had recently purchased and the gentleman that mixed my paint must not have put the lid back on tightly 'cause the entire gallon went everywhere when I shook it. Thankfully, we were replacing our flooring...or I'd have needed new ones after this. Ike luckily did NOT try to investigate or things could have become even more interesting.


Pictures are simply Superb...Keep posting


----------



## wildbill (Nov 13, 2011)

A couple months after I got Shye, my sister gets a plastic swimming pool for her 2 kids. I set Shye in it, seeing how she'd react. She didn't mind it too much. One day, I'm laying on the couch and I hear her take off out the pet door. Few minutes later, she darts back in like something scared her, NOPE!! She was super eager to get me wet that afternoon as she jumps on top of me, soaking wet. Funniest thing, she was smiling at me, like she'd planned it out.


----------

